# New alcohol genes uncovered



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2020)

_*Summary: *Twenty-nine genes have now been identified as being linked to problematic alcohol use. A new study report, in addition to an increased risk of alcohol use disorder, people with specific genes linked to AUD also have an increased risk of depression, insomnia, and addiction to tobacco.

*Source: *Aarhus University_

*Do you have what is known as problematic alcohol use? Then statistically you will also be particularly genetically predisposed to develop e.g. depression and insomnia. And to become dependent on drugs and tobacco. This is shown by a new international study in which researchers from iPSYCH are involved.*

The researchers have looked at the role played by genes when a person year after year drinks such large amounts of alcohol, that he or she ends up experiencing serious psychological, social and health damage.

The question of the role of genes is central because, in the majority of social circles, problematic alcohol use is one of the most significant causes of disease, early death and social problems.

For this reason, researchers have spent years attempting to identify what are known as risk genes behind problematic alcohol use – among other things in the hope of being able to develop new forms of treatment for alcohol dependence.

Until now, science has been aware of ten genetic variants that have been seen as risk genes in relation to problematic alcohol use. That number has now increased to 29 thanks to the new study, which has just been published in_ Nature Neuroscience_.

The study was carried out by a group of international researchers from the USA, UK, Germany, Sweden and Denmark.

The Danish participants are Associate Professor Mette Nyegaard and Professor Anders Børglum, both from the Department of Biomedicine at Aarhus University, and the national psychiatric project, the Lundbeck Foundation Initiative for Integrative Psychiatric Research, iPSYCH.









						New alcohol genes uncovered - Neuroscience News
					

Twenty-nine genes have now been identified as being linked to problematic alcohol use. A new study report, in addition to an increased risk of alcohol use disorder, people with specific genes linked to AUD also have an increased risk of depression, insomnia, and addiction to tobacco.




					neurosciencenews.com


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jun 7, 2020)

Good example Of this. George Best's mum only started drinking when she was 40. George already had a problem with alcohol before his mum. Sadly she died aged 54. The rest is history. Apparently there are many potential problem drinkers- alcoholics out there That are teatotal so escape the nightmare. Addiction is passed on like other things .


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2020)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> Good example Of this. George Best's mum only started drinking when she was 40. George already had a problem with alcohol before his mum. Sadly she died aged 54. The rest is history. Apparently there are many potential problem drinkers- alcoholics out there That are teatotal so escape the nightmare. Addiction is passed on like other things .


My Dad was a heavy drinker, as was my Grandad and quite probably his Dad before him, and I've put a fair few away myself over the years  I'm also an ex-smoker and suffer periodically from depression


----------



## Amity Island (Jun 8, 2020)

Northerner said:


> My Dad was a heavy drinker, as was my Grandad and quite probably his Dad before him, and I've put a fair few away myself over the years  I'm also an ex-smoker and suffer periodically from depression


Does the article point towards a behavioural issue or is it literally an addiction to a toxin?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2020)

Amity Island said:


> Does the article point towards a behavioural issue or is it literally an addiction to a toxin?


I suppose it's the addiction that leads to the behavioural issues


----------



## Lanny (Jun 8, 2020)

It can be cultural too!

My dad used to love his cognac brandy & his favourite was Hennessy XO after working a tough night cooking in the kitchen of his restaurant but, I was too young to remember those days as he’d retired before I started P4 in primary school! He carried on drinking though after retirement & I remember the smell of it as a child as he’d have a snifter at our dinner table. But, mum didn’t like it & he didn’t have the excuse of needing to rewind after a stressful night of cooking anymore so, eventually gave it up!

It was a status thing as dad grew up in Hong Kong where it’s very much a statement of prosperity & wealth: the top selling brand of cognac in HK is, & always has been, Hennessy XO; more bottles of it per population is sold in HK than in any other country around the world! And only Monaco comes close: both Monaco & Hong Kong being a tax free haven & very nearly tax free respectively, are playgrounds for the super rich; it’s an affordable luxury that even the average person could still afford! MUCH more so than Champagne bottles of cognac, & it really HAS to be Hennessy XO, is compulsory in any celebratory feast or occasion!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 8, 2020)

I watched ‘Eric Clapton - a life in 12 bars’ the other evening. He seemed to cycle through various obsessive behaviours in his life - from blues music and guitar, to relationships and various substance abuses and alcohol. He just seemed to be hard wired to to all-out for whatever it was.


----------



## KARNAK (Jun 9, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I watched ‘Eric Clapton - a life in 12 bars’ the other evening. He seemed to cycle through various obsessive behaviours in his life - from blues music and guitar, to relationships and various substance abuses and alcohol. He just seemed to be hard wired to to all-out for whatever it was.



Watched it awhile back @everydayupsanddowns during the night in bed while drinking my Hennessy X_O Must admit it was a real eye opener not to take away the mans talent, sorry @Lanny.


----------



## Amity Island (Jun 9, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I watched ‘Eric Clapton - a life in 12 bars’ the other evening. He seemed to cycle through various obsessive behaviours in his life - from blues music and guitar, to relationships and various substance abuses and alcohol. He just seemed to be hard wired to to all-out for whatever it was.


Hi Mike,
Just watched that documentary, very interesting.....I had no idea he had all these problems, always seemed such a gentle soul, an introvert, I wouldn't of put that with drugs and alcohol.
I also noticed he's played with Steve Gadd, one of my favourite drummers.

You might also like the short documentary of Paul McCartney in the Carpool Karaoke I posted the other day....









						What Are You Listening To?
					

I'm so glad you enjoyed it. I thought it was a beautiful piece.




					forum.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## Renaldon (Sep 2, 2021)

Grandpa drinks a lot, and it affects my mood. I haven't liked alcohol at all since I was a kid because everyone around me drank. I think many people are familiar with the trauma of childhood, I have this effect of alcohol. This damn substance stupefied almost my whole family. I regret that my loved ones were under the influence of this poison. I have only my grandfather left, but he drinks too. I don't want to lose him. Many people get help for alcohol use disorder. I hope my grandfather gets it too and finally comes back into this world with a sober mind.


----------



## Inka (Sep 2, 2021)

This is an old thread @Renaldon Do you live with your grandfather? There are various organisations that might be able to offer advice if you, or he, need it.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 2, 2021)

Renaldon said:


> My grandfather drinks a lot, it really affects my mood.



Sorry to hear that @Renaldon 

There are a number of charities of various sizes which offer support for families of people affected by alcohol or substance use.

This is one I have heard of: https://nacoa.org.uk/


----------

